# Jamies journal



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Im 39 male. I used to train in bedroom with weights, weight bench and power station thingy. Since then we have moved and weights are in a lock up. I used to train push, pull and leg routine 5x5. Ive joined a gym and I am going to start the stronglift routine. I am going to keep a track of my diet on myfitnesspal and weigh and measure myself every other week. Heres my first measurements:

weight 90kg

neck 17.1

chest 44.5

arms 14

stomach 40.4

hips 41.7

thigh 21

calf 15

I will be using this journal to track my progress and keep me motivated.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Heres what ive done in the gym today:

Over head press 20kg x 5

Barbell Row 30kg x 5

Bench Press 30kg x 5

Deadlift 50kg x 5

Squat 50kg x 5

I plan to up the weights by 2.5kg or 5kg every visit as long as I can complete the set.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

My workout for the 21/09/13

overhead press 20k x 5

Bench Press 32.5k x 5

Barbell Row 32.5k x 5

Deadlift 55k x 5

Squat 55k x 5

26/09/13

I couldn't even get in the free weights room (packed out). I used the resistance machines outside.

Tricep ext 32k x 5

Shoulder Press 50k x 5

Chest Press 59k x 5

Seated Row 64k x 5

Bicep curl 23k x 5

Pec Flyes 50k x 5

Multipress 64k x 2 55 x 3


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

29/09/13

overhead press 25k x 5

squat 62.5k x 5

Barbell row 35k x 5

deadlift 65k x 5

Bench press 35k x 5


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

2/10/13

barbell row 40k 5x5

bench press 40k 5x5

deadlift 70k 5x5

overhead press 27.5k 5x5

squat 70k 5x3

4/10/13

overhead press 32.5k 5x5

squat 70k 5x5

bench press 42.5k 5x5

deadlift 72.5k 5x5

barbell row 42.5k 5x5

6/10/13

squat 77.5k 5x5

overhead press 35k 5x5

deadlift 77.5k 5x5

barbell row 50k 5x5

bench press 47.5k 5x5

ive noticed some bad form creeping in so I will lower the weight on the squats so I can squat parallel. also on the overhead press I have been bending my knees. (naughty boy)


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

just wondering how u measure your arms.. when you contract ur biceps or when the arm is hanging freely :lol: (forgive my wording, hopefully u will get what im trying to ask lol)

also good lifts so far !


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I just measured them hanging freely mate. Due another measurement soon to check my progress


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

10/10/13

Squat 60k 5x5 atg

Overhead press 20k 5x5 (no bendy knees)

bench press 50k 5x5

deadlift 87.5k 5x2

barbell row 50k 5x5


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Im still here and training guys. Im going to write up my last few logs.

15 10 13

bench press 52 2x5 56.5 x 3

squat 67.5 5x5

ohp 25 5x5

deadlift 92.5 x 5

barbell row 52.5 5x5

26 10 13

bench press 57.5 5x5

barbell row 55 5x5

ohp 27.5 5x5

squat 70 5x5

deadlift 95 5

28 10 13

squat 75 5x5

ohp 27.5 5x5

bench press 60 5x5

barbell row 57.5 5x5

deadlift 97.5 5

1 11 13

squat 75 5x5

bench press 62.5 5x5

barbell row 60 5x5

deadlift 100x5

shoulder press machine 32 5x5

6 11 13

bench press 77.5 5x5

barbell row 75 5x5

deadlift 115x5

squat 92.5 5x5

ohp 40 5x5


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I try to do squats and overhead press first but cant always get to the squat rack. I have not been using the correct weight for the olypmic bar as well which is why my weights have jumped up 10k


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

A few people I work with have commented that I look bigger and asked me if ive been going to the gym. This felt very good.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I would like to get to 100kg on my bench press and am getting there slowly


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays workout

bench press 80k 5x5 pb for me never attempted 80k before

squat 90k 1x5 100k 4x5

ohp 42.5k 4x5 1x3 could only manage 3reps of last set, will keep same weight next time

barbell row 77.5 1x5 75 5x4 took weight off to maintain correct form

damn the gym was busy today for a sunday morning


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12 11 13

Squat 102.5k 5 5 5 5 5

row 75k 5 5 5 5 5

deadlift 117.5k 5

bench press 82.5k 5 5 5 5 5

lat pull 59k 5 5 5 5 5

15 11 13

bench press 85k 5 5 5 5 5 last set done 3 then 2

row 77.5k 5 5 5 5 5

squat 100k 5 5 5 5 5

overhead press 40k 5 5 5 5 5

18 11 13

squat 100k 5 5 5 5 5

overhead press 42.5k 5 5 5 5 5

bench press 85k 5 5 4 3 3

row 77.5k 5 5 5 5 5

deadlift 120k 5

25 11 13

squat 100k 5 5 5 5 5

bench press 85k 5 5 4 4 4

row 80k 5 5 5 5 5

27 11 13

squat 102.5k 5 5 5 5 5

overhead press 45k 5 5 5 5 3

deadlift 120k 5


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I have kept the same weight sometimes because I wasnt happy with form last time.

I am now into personal bests most of the time and have split my routine.

workout A barbell squat, bench press, barbell row

workout B barbell squat, overhead press, deadlift


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

29/11/13

Squat 105k 5 5 5 5 5

bench press 85k 5 5 5 5 4

barbell row 80k 5 5 5 5 5

still not completing reps on bench press but still 2reps better than before

1/12/13

Squat 107.5k 5 5 5 5 5

ohp 45k 5 5 5 5 5

deadlift 125k 6


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

This all looks good mate. Nice structured journal I hope you reach all your goals. Getting comments from people at work must be rewarding and motivation enough to keep pushing.

Get some progress pics in buddy.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

1.12.13

squat 107.5k 5 5 5 5 5

ohp 45k 5 5 5 5 5

deadlift 125k 6

4.12.13

squat 110k 5 5 5 5 5

bench press 85k 5 5 4 3 3

row 82.5k 5 5 5 5 5

6.12.13

squat 112.5k 5 5 5 5 5 not all parallel

ohp 50k 3 47.5k 4 5 3 4 mucked the weight up

deadlift 130k 5

9.12.13

squat 100k 5 102.5k 5 105k 5 107.5k 5 110k 5 all at least parallel

bench press 85k 5 5 80k 5 3 3

row 85k 5 5 5 5 5

next session I will deload to 80k


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Right im still here. Ive been grinding away in the gym. Ive deloaded a few times due to failing reps and bad form creeping in.

14.4.14

squat 122.5k 5 5 5 5 2

ohp 52.5k 5 4 4 5 4

deadlift 160k 5

squat warm up empty bar x5

20x5

40x5

60x3

80x3

100x3

120x1

deadlift warm up

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x3


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Measurement's

13.10.13 14.4.14

weight 91.6k 94.3k +2.7k

neck 17.5 17.9 +0.4

Bicep 14.0 14.6 +0.6

Chest 42.0 45.0 +3.0

Abs 40.0 38.8 -1.2

Thigh 23.5 25.2 +1.7

Calf 15.5 15.4 -0.1 think ive measured wrong somewhere

waist 42.0 37.7 -4.3


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Today at the gym strange workout didnt get very good results.

squat 122.5k 5 5 5 1 5

bench press 92.5k 5 5 4 1 0

bb row 90k 5 5 5 5 5


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nothing to report today really. Rest day and just eating healthy. Good job really because my quads are really sore from yesterday. I got squats again tomorrow so hopefully in the morning they wont be so bad.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

18.4.14

got up early to go to gym. Got there 830 bloody closed. I was right peed off. Went home checked the net opened at 10 hooray.

damn it was so busy. My quad in my left leg was still sore.

squat 40x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

122.5 x5 this is my working set. Could only manage 5reps. Too hard on leg

100 5 5 5 5 2

deadlift 60x5

80x5

100x5

120x3

140x3

160x1

165 x3 couldnt lift the final 2 reps at all. I had no power. Maybe too much warm up weight.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good progess on figures mate. Needs some pictures.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks mate I wish I took some at the beginning. I should take some now so in a few months I can compare them.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Im switching to madcow workout now for at least 12 weeks so ill see how it goes. Just been printing out the nice spreadsheet I downloaded that tells me what I should be lifting.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck mate.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry about the poor quality of me and pics haha


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

22.4.14

squats 20k x5 warm up

40x5 warm up

55kx5

70k x 5

85k x 5

95k x 5

110 x 5

bench press

45k x 10

55k x 8

65k x 8

75k x 8

85k x 8

Barbell row

40k x 10

50k x 8

60k x 7

70k x 6

80k x 5

I found this good today doing volume training


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

another good day in the gym. Ive been to gym two days in a row. I missed Monday and im trying for mon wed fri workout.

23/4/14

squat

20k x 8 warm up

40k x 5 warm up

55k x 5

70k x 5

85k x 5

85k x 5

OHP

20k x 8 warm up

30k x 8

40k x 5

45k x 5

50k x 5

deadlift

60k x 7 warm up

80k x 5 warm up

95k x 5

115k x 5

130k x 5

150k x 5

Added these next exercises working with someone else

kneeling cable crunches

60k 12 12

cable front raises

30k 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

25.4.14

squats

20k x 8 warm up

55k x 5

70 x 5

85k x 5

95k x 5

115 x 3

85k x 8

bench press

20k x 10 warm up

45k x 5

55k x 5

65k x 5

75k x 5

85k x 3

65k x 8

barbell row

40k x 5

50k x 5

60k x 5

70k x 5

80k x 3

65k x 8

cable tricep pull downs

40k x 10

45k x10

50k x 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays installment

squat

60k x 5

70k x 5

85k x 5

100k x 5

115k x 5

bench press

45k x 5

55k x 5

65k x 5

75k x 5

85k x 5

barbell row

40k x 5

50k x 5

60k x 5

70k x 5

80k x 5

cable upright row

45k 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays installment

squat

20k x 8 warm up

40k x 8 warm up

60k x 5

70k x 5

85k x 5

85k x 5

ohp

30k x 5

40k x 5

45k x 5

50k x 5

deadlift

60k x 5 warm up

80k x 5 warm up

95k x 5

115k x 5

135k x 5

155k x 5

rope tricep pull down

50k x 10

55k x 8

60k x 6

machine lat pull downs

45k x 8 8 8


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays

squat

20k x 5 warm up

40k x 5 warm up

60k x 5

70k x5

85k x 5

100k x 5

115k x 3

85k x 8

bench press

20k x 10

45k x 5

55k x 5

65k x 5

75k x 5

90k x 3

65k x 10 supposed to do 8 but squeezed an extra 2

barbell row

40k x 5

50k x 5

60k x 5

70k x 5

85k x3

60k x 8

cable ab crunch

60k x 10

80k x 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

7.5.14

squat 20 x 8 warm up

40 x 8 warm up

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5

Bench press

20 x 10 warm up

40 x 10 warm up

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 2 3

row

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Subbed.

Don't know how this journal fell under the radar.

Your doing good mate, likes n reps abound.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I usually do mon wed and fri but couldnt because of family stuff.so ive trained 3 days on the trott. Wed thurs and Friday. Quite hard squatting 3 days on the bounce haha


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Don't know how this journal fell under the radar.
> 
> Your doing good mate, likes n reps abound.


Thank you for taking time to read it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your welcome, its a good read, consistent. Hows your grub?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

8.5.14

squats

20 x 8 wu

40 x 6 wu

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5 5

ohp

20 x 5 wu

35 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

deadlift

60 x 5 wu

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 5

rope tricep pull downs

50 x 15 15 15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Your welcome, its a good read, consistent. Hows your grub?


I do need to start logging my food but I eat as much as I can usually. Most of its clean but I still eat some crap as well. Im going to use my fitnesspal again to keep track. I try to get as much protein as I can and drink as much water as possible.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You said "you eat as much as you can!" lol, that made me laugh proper


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I love my grub haha but when I log it, its not as much as I think


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12.5.14

squats

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

60 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

120 x 5

bench press

20 x 10 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

row

45 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 5

im off work this week, so I did a bit more in the gym. I usually go straight from work.

db flyes 35 x 10 10 10

db pullover 17.5 x 10

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

db shrugs 60 x 6 way too heavy

40 x 7 10

cable crossover 50 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

14.5.14

squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

60 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5 5

65 x 5

ohp

20 x 6 warm up

35 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

Deadlift

60 x 6 warm up

100 x 5

120 X 5

140 x 5

160 x 5

extra sets again.

Db flyes

35 x 12 12 10

rope pull down

55 x 15 15 15

rope face pull

40 x 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

16.5.14

squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

60 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

120 x 3

90 x 8

bench press

20 x 10 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

95 x 3

70 x 8

row

45 x 5

55 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 3

65 x 8

extra again

rope pull down

60 x 15

65 x 13

70 x 10

cable crossover

30 x 7 8 8

db shrug

45 x 10 10 10

db pullover

22.5 x 5

25 x 5 5

bench press


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Quite a manage`re of a routine there, got to admit, I like mixing everything up at times.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Ive been doing basic compound routines since sep. Started on stronglifts now doing madcow. So when ive my day routine that ihave mapped out. I make the next bit up to try and do abit of arm work.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

19.5.14

squats

20 x 8warm up

40 x 6 warm up

60 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

120 x 5

bench press

20 x 10 warm up

40 x 7 warm up

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

Pendlay row

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

rope tricep pulldown

60 x 10 50 x 10 10

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10

Db curls 24 x 10 10 10

db shrugs

40 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nearly at 100kg bench press. Its a good landmark for me.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Having just started myself and feeling a bit weak with the low weights I'm lifting I'm reassured and impressed at how much weight you've put onto your lifts. A lot of the journals on here are people who have lifted for years and I can't relate so to see what you've achieved in a relatively short period is great. I'll be following this thread to see where you end up.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

arbie said:


> Having just started myself and feeling a bit weak with the low weights I'm lifting I'm reassured and impressed at how much weight you've put onto your lifts. A lot of the journals on here are people who have lifted for years and I can't relate so to see what you've achieved in a relatively short period is great. I'll be following this thread to see where you end up.


Thank you for your comments. Do youhave a routine yet? And make sure you do a journal so I can have a look. Every one starts low to make sure its done to good form.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I started one up the other day called arbies journal. Reading the stickies I came across a 4 day split which is working well for me. Weights have increased every session with the exception of a few where I've kept them the same if I struggled with them. I've had trouble with my knees and I've ordered a foam roller to try and sort this out (it might have been you commented when I asked about this) I wish if taken some pictures back in January as I was carrying more fat and I can see a definite improvement in muscle growth as well. People who I haven't seen for months are commenting saying how much better I look which is a massive confidence booster.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays session

Squats

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

60 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

90 x 5

ohp

20 x 8 warm up

35 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

deadlift

60 x 5 warm up

80 x 5 warm up

105 x 5

125 x 5

145 x 5

165 x 5

last set I had to rest for a min between each one

cable face pull

50 x 10 10 10

rope tricep pull down

55 x 12 12 12

db curls

35 x 8 8 6 last set couldnt manage last 2 reps. Felt like arms were going to explode


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

arbie said:


> Yeah I started one up the other day called arbies journal. Reading the stickies I came across a 4 day split which is working well for me. Weights have increased every session with the exception of a few where I've kept them the same if I struggled with them. I've had trouble with my knees and I've ordered a foam roller to try and sort this out (it might have been you commented when I asked about this) I wish if taken some pictures back in January as I was carrying more fat and I can see a definite improvement in muscle growth as well. People who I haven't seen for months are commenting saying how much better I look which is a massive confidence booster.


It feels good when people make comments like that doesnt it. Ive also got that roller but havent had time to use it. I will tomorrow.though. I never took pics at first either just took body measurements. I'll keep tabs on your journal as well


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Journals great for referring back too.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Journals great for referring back too.


Its good to look back and see how much you have improved and what routines you have done


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

23.5.14

squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

60 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

125 x 3

90 x 8

bench press

20 x 10 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 3

70 x 8

pendlay row

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 3

70 x 8

db flyes

35 x 11 11 11

db curls

25 x 10 10 10

db pullover

22.5 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Today's

squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

65 x 5

80 x 5

95 x 5

110 x 5

125 x 5

bench press

20 x 10 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

bb row

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

db flyes

35 x 12 12 12

rope pull down

55 x 13 13 13

rope face pull

55 x 12 60 x 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Im thinking of investing in some weightlifting shoes and maybe some knee wraps


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Right then just ordered myself some knee sleeves from strengthshopand some nice gay looking red suede weightlifting shoes from ebay.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> Right then just ordered myself some knee sleeves from strengthshopand some nice gay looking red suede weightlifting shoes from ebay.


What shoes did you get? I swear by my do-wins.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Cheap ones for 50 quid with a white flash on the side. I was looking for do wins but only ones I could find were from poland and I wanted them sooner. If these ones are crap I will get some do wins. A couple of people in the gym said they were good.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like squatting either barefoot or in my allstars. I generally like to train in fs50's. Its nice to have some fave kit, it does give you a little confidence boost.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Im currently using lee copper trainers. I think their canvas. Cheap and cheerfull sportsworld 9.99 haha. Its better than running gel trainers I used to us.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Well done mate great progress on your lifts.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Soul keeper said:


> Well done mate great progress on your lifts.


Thank you for your comments


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 5 warm up

65 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

90 x 5

ohp

20 x 8 warm up

35 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

deadlifts

60 x 5 warm up

105 x 5

130 x 5

150 x 5

170 x 3 1 1 just couldnt rep it 5 times. Done 3 then 1 and 1

db curls

28 x 12 10 10

cable curls

60 x 12 10 10

rope pull down

60 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

170k deadlift is a new PB for me yee haa


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Today

squats

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

65 x 5

80 x 5

95 x 5

110 x 5

130 x 3

95 x 8

bench press

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 5 warm

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 3 PB

70 x8

pendlay row

45 x 5

55 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

95 x 3

70 x 8

db pullover

25 x 12 12 12

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10

db shrugs

40 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Well pleased with 100k x 3 bench press. Thats another PB this week.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah big 100kg!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> Today
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


Boom, pb. Well done fella


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nothing to report today. Dont like Saturdays tend to eat more bad foods.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

But heres my new nice red lifting shoes to try monday. I expect them to add 50k to my squat haha


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Weigh in time and measurement .

Weight 97.8k + 1.9k

Neck 18in same

Chest 45.9in + 2.4in

Bicep 14.7in + 0.2in

Abs 39.7in - 0.3in

Waist 41.4in + 2.3in

Thigh 26.0in + 1.0in

Calf 15.5in + 0.1in

Glad ive made some gains


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays

squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 7 warm up

65 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5

130 x 5

bench press

20 x 10 warm up

40 x8 warm up

50 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

100 x5

Pendlay row

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

db curls

30 x 10 8 8

rope pull down

60 x 11 11 11

rope face pull

50 x 12 55 x 11 11

new shoes felt nice and tight and supportive


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Feeling really achey today and low motivation for the gym for the first time. But ive still been and done my workout.

squats

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

65 x 5 paused at bottom for 3 secs

80 x 5 paused at bottom 3 secs

100 x 5 paused for 3 secs

100 x 5

ohp

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 5

45 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 3 2 pb

deadlift

60 x 5 warm up

90 x 4 warm up

110 x 5

130 x 5

155 x 5

175 x 2 1 1 1

db pullover

27.5k x 10 10 10

db curls

30 x 10 8 8

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Feel absolutely knackered as I'm writing this.

2 PB'S though deadlift 175k x2 never attempted this weight before. Couldnt do 5 reps had to do 2 then 1 1 1 resting about min between.

ohp 60k x 3 again never attempted weight before. Again couldnt manage 5 had to do 3 then 2.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays

squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 7 warm up

65 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5

130 x 3

100 x 8 found this last set bloody hard

bench

20 x 10 warm up

50 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 3

75 x 8

rows

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 3

70 x 8

rope pull downs

60 x 11 12 10

rope face pull

55 x 11 11 11

db shrugs

30 x 12 12 12

still feeling e xhausted and loss my appetite which isn't like me.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays

squat

20 x8 warm up

40 x 7 warm up

65 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5

130 x 5

bench

50 x 8

65 x 7

75 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

pendlay row

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

db curls

30 x 10 9 8

rope pull down

60 x 12 12 11

db pullover

27.5 x 10 10 10


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> Todays
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


Nice big session there fella


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Ive been doing madcow for a few weeks and before that stronglifts. So ive been doing mainly compounds. So when ive done my set routine I do 3 other sets of dbs or cable machine.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Today's

squat

20x8 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

65 x 5 pause 3 secs

80 x 5 pause 3 secs

100 x 5 pause 3 secs

100 x 5

ohp

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 5

45 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

deadlift

60 x 5 warm up

90 x 3 warm up

115 x 5

135 x 5

160 x 5

180 x 1 1 1 1 1

rope pull down

60 x 12 12 12

rope face pull

60 x 12 12 12

db curls

25 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Another PB deadlift 180k. Had to do single reps though resting 1-1.30 mins. No wayi could rep it 5 times in a row.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Today

squat

20 x 8 warm up

40 x 6 warmmup

65 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5

135 x 3

100 x 8

bench

20 x 10 warm up

40 x 6 warm up

50 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 3 pb

75 x 8

pendlay row

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 3

70 x 8

rope pull down

60 x 11 11 11

rope face pull

65 x 10 10 10

db flyes

35 x 9 9 9


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Bench press PB 105k


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Another day another workout.

damn its hot in my gym

squats

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

135 x 5

them last 5 were soooo hard to do.

bench

55 x 5

65 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

Pendlay rows

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

db pullover

27.5 x 11 11 11

flyes

30 x 11 11 11

rope pull down

65 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Right then I got a bit of updating to do


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

13.6.14

squat

65 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 5

115 x 5

135 x 3

100 x 8

bench

50 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 3

75 x 8

pendlay row

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 3

75 x 8

db flyes

35 x 9 9 9

face pull

65 x 10 10 10

rope pull down

60 x 11 11 11


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

16.6.14

squat

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

135 x 5

bench

55 x 5

65 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 5

pendlay row

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

rope pull down

65 x 10 10 10

db flyes

30 x 11 11 11

db pullover

27.5 x 11 11 11


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

18.6.14

squats

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

ohp

40 x 5

45 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

deadlift

115 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 5

185 x 1 could only manage 1 rep. Attempted 2nd didnt even get it off floor

Db curls

25 x 10 9 9

lat pull

59 x 8 9 9


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

20.6.14

squats

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

135 x 3

100 x 8

bench

55 x 5

65 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 3

75 x 8

pendlay row

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

70 x 8

rope pull down

55 x 12 12 11

rope face pull

65 x 10 10 10

db pullover

28 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

A bit of a crap today at the gym. Missed my reps on 135k squats, did 3/5 although have completed this weight before and same as bench press 105k did 3/5 then 1 single.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Squats

70 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

135 x 5

bench

55 x 5

65 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

105 x 3 1

pendlay row

50 x 5

65 x 5

75 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

db curls

28 x 10 10 10

Lat pull downs

59 x 9 9 9

db flyes

30 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

no gym today. yesterday was sick as dog and migraines, didn't eat anything for 24hrs not hungry (not like me) so day off today. ill have to do thurs and fri to make up for it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> no gym today. yesterday was sick as dog and migraines, didn't eat anything for 24hrs not hungry (not like me) so day off today. ill have to do thurs and fri to make up for it.


Same as fella. Been rough all weekend. Hope you're reyt soon


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks rob you to mate. im looking at changing my routine. im going towards 5/3/1 now. my right knee seems to hurt a lot more from squatting but ive been squatting 3 times a week for a longtime. im squat once a week and see how it goes.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

new routine. here we go.

ohp

warm up 20 x 6

warm up 27.5 x 3

warm up 42.5 x 2

37.5 x 5

42.5 x 5

47.5 x 6

deadlift

warm up 40 x 5

warm up 80 x 3

warm up 122.5 x 2

105 x 5

122.5 x 5

137.5 x 8

leg press (god knows why I did this. think I got confused with new stuff)

80 x 8 8 8 8

db bench (not done this for ages) too light, ill up weight next time

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips again not done these for ages

bw 7 7 7 7 5

cable face pull

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

cable pull down

40 x 10 10 10 10 10 too light, up it next time

lat pull

42 x 10 7 7


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Squat day

warm up 32.5 x 5

Warm up 65 x 3

warm up 100 x 2

85 x 5

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

good mornings

warm up 20x 10

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

db side bends

20 x 10 10 10 1010

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

62 x 10 10 10 10 10

Back ext machine

50 x10 10 10 10

didnt do last set 10, my abs(fat gut) was hurting like cramp.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

4/7/14

bench press main exercise

warm up 25x10

warm up 50 x 3

warm up 75 x 2

65 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 9

shoulders/chest assistance exercises

DB Bench

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

Dips

bw 8 8 8 8 8 (one rep up per set)

Lats/Back assistance exercises

BB Rows

60k x 10 10 p 50k x 10 10 (too heavy, couldn't do 60 for 10 x 5)

Facepulls

65 x 10 10 10 10 10

Triceps

Tricep pushdown

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

7/7/14

squat

warm up 32.5 x 5

warm up 65 x 3

warm up 100 x 2

92.5 x 5 (supposed to be 3 I forgot)

105 x 3

117.5 x 3 + 2

good mornings

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

db side bends

22.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

32 x 10 10 10 10 10

back ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going well i see mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Ive done mainly compounds.for so long. It's good throw in some assistance work as well and mix it up a bit


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

9//7/14

bench press

70 x 3

82.5 x 3

92.5 x 7

db bench

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips

bw 8 8 9 8 8

rope pull down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

face pull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendlay row

52.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

Kroc rows

20 x 20 more weight next time


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

11/7

ohp

warm up 20 x 5

warm up 30 x 3

warm up 45 x 2

40 x 3

45 x 3

50 x 3 +2 =5

dedadlift

warm up 40 x 5

warm up 80 x 3

warm up 122.5 x 2

112.5 x 3

130 x 3

145 x 3 + 3 =6

dips

bw 8 9 9 9 9

DB Incline

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

DB Shrugs

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

Rope Push Down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

Kroc rows

warm up 10 x 10

warm up 15 x 10

30k x 20

Kroc Rows are absoloute killers


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

a bit of catching up to do

14\7

squat

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 3

125 x 2 +1

good mornings

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

db side bends

22.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10 (pausing at top)

leg curls

36 x 10 10 10 10 10

ab crunch

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

16\7

bench press

77.5 x 5

87.5 x 3

97.5 x 1

dips

9 9 10 9 8

rope pull down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendlay row

50 x 10

55 x 8

60 x 7

65 x 6

70 x 5

inc bench

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

kroc rows

30 x 17 too heavy


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

18/7

ohp

42.5 x 5

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 4

deadlift

122.5 x 5

137.5 x 3

155 x 3 straps

db flyes

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

kroc rows

22.5 x 25

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope pull down

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips

7 7 7 7 7


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

deload week this week, first time doing a deload week . got to do it as its in my 531 schedule.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

squat

52.5 x 5

65 x 5

80 x 5

good morning

25 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

59 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curl

27 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

29 x 10 10

36 x 10 10 10

db side bend

15 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

23/7

bench press

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 10

db bench

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendaly row

60 x 7 7 7 7 7

lat pull down

52 x 10

39 x 10 10 10 10

db flyes

35 x 7 7 7


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

good to see someone who's got their sh1t together!

Great progress and some good lifts mate


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> good to see someone who's got their sh1t together!
> 
> Great progress and some good lifts mate


cheers mate its always good to get some nice comments


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

25/7

last day of deload week. cycle 2 starts on Monday

ohp

22.5 x 5

27.5 x 5

32.5 x 6

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope pull down

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

deadlift

65 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 5


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

28/7/14

beginning of cycle 2.

squat day

92.5 x 5

105 x 5

120 x 3

supposed to do 5 only managed 3. didn't feel heavy legs just didn't work.

good mornings

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

25 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

66 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

41 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

30/7/14

bench day

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 3 again very weak today. couldn't reach 5. ive done this weight loads before.

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendlay row

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 8 7 7

db flyes

35 x 10 8 8 8 8

rope pulldown

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

1/8/14

press and deadlift day

40 x 5

45 x 5

52.5 x 5 last 2 reps very poor form

deadlift

120 x 5

137.5 x 5

155 x 5

inc db bench

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

kroc rows

22.5 x 23

rope pull down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

db pull over

22.5 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I know ive been missed by everyone. ive still been training just not updated my log.

4/8/14 cycle 2 week 2

squats

100 x 3

112.5 x 3

127.5 x 3

good mornings

37.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

25k x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

50k x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

41k x 10 10 10 10 10

back ext

41k x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

6/8/14

bench day

75 x 3

85 x 6 supposed to be 3

95 x 3

60 x 12 did extra just felt like it

pendlay row

60k x 10 10 10 10 9

inc bench press

40k x 10 10 10 10 10

kroc rows

22.5k x 24

rope pull down

55k x 10 10 10 10 10

dips

only 10


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Good consistent jnl this pal.Nice one. :thumb:


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

8/8/14

ohp day

42.5 x 3

47.5 x 3

55 x 3

40 x 7 extra again

deadlifts

125 x 3 did 5

140 x 3 did 5

160 x 3

100 x 5 extra

db pullover

25k 10 10 10 10 10

db shrugs

45k x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

11/8/14

cycle 2 week 3

squats

105 x 5

120 x 3

135 x 1

good mornings

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

27.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curl

45 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

You're still going strong. Inspires me to get my ass into gear when im feeling lazy.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Arbie, I just make sure I train 3 times a week.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

13/8/14

bench

80 x 5

90 x 3

102.5 x 2 1 extra

65 x 10 extra

inc db bench press

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendlay row

62.5 x 10 10 10 8 8

kroc rows

22.5 x 27

db flyes

40 x 8 8 8 8 8

rope pull down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope face pull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

15/8/14

ohp

45 x 5

52.5 x 3

57.5 x 3

40 x 9

seated db shoulder press

35 x 9 9 7 9 10

db pullover

27.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

db shrugs

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

kroc row

27.5 x 20

deadlift

130 x 5

145 x 3

162.5 x 1


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Shawrie said:


> Good consistent jnl this pal.Nice one. :thumb:


thanks for your comments Shawrie


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays

Squats

107.5 x 5

122.5 x 3

137.5 x2 (1extra) new pb for me yee haa

Good mornings

42.5k x 10 10 10 10 10

Db side bends

30k x 10 10 10 10 10

Leg ext

59k x 10 10 10 10 10

Leg curls

50k x 10 10 10 10 10

Ab crunch machine

55k x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

bench day

85 x 6

95 x 5

105 x 3

65 x 13 extra

pendlay row

62.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc db bench press

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

db flyes

40 x 8 8 8 8 8

face pull

75 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope pull down

65 x 9 10 9 9 9


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

boo hoo my last work out for over a week. off to blackpool on hols tomorrow.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

ohp press day

47.5 x 6

55 x 4

60 x 2

45 x 5

deadlift

135 x 5

155 x 3

170 x 2

100 x 5

bb shrugs

40 x 15 15 15 15 15

seated db press

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

db pullover

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

kroc rows

27.5 x 15 did 20 reps last time (too knackered)

rope push down

60 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool journal , you have certainly packed on some strength


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> Cool journal , you have certainly packed on some strength


thank you very much. always good to get comments.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

first day back in the gym today after having a week in blackpool hols.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

first day back and straight into lower body leg day ouch.

squats

100 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 4 1

had to stop on 4th rep and reset

when i finished 2nd set i could really feel it right ham but i had to soldier on.

by the end of sqautting my legs were very sore.

good mornings

47.5 x 8 8 8 8 8

db sidebends

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

59 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

knee raises

15 15 15 15 15

my legs aint been like this for ages


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

3.9.14

bench

72.5 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

pendlay row

60 x 9 9 9 9 9

inc db press

55 x 7 7 7 7 7

usually aim for 10 reps nochance this visit

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips 8 8 8 8 8

I need to do these more

facepull

75 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope push down

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Todays

Ohp

42.5 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

40 x 6 extra set

Bb shrugs

50 x 15 15 15 15 15

Kroc row

22.5 x 22

Seated dbsp

35 x 9 9 6 6 6

Deadlift

117.5 x 5

137.5 x 5

155 x 5

Lat pull

39 x 10 10 10 10 10

Dips

6 6 6 absolutely knackered to attempt last 2 sets


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

squat day

105 x 3

120 x 3

137.5 x 3 New PB

good mornings

47.5 x 9 9 9 9 9

db sidebends

35 x 8 9 9 9 9

leg ext

64 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

55 x 9 10 10 9 10

leg press

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

thats it


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

10/9/14

Bench

72.5 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 5

Inc dbbp

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

Dips

7 7 7 7 8

Pendlay row

62.5 x 8 8 8 8 8

Face pull

80 x 10 10 10 10 10 PB

Rope push down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

Lat pull

39 x 10 10 10 10 10

Thanks


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12/9/14

ohp day

45 x 3

52.5 x 3

60 x 3

40 x 5 just to finish off

bb shrugs

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

only used bb a couple of times. usually use db

deadlift

127.5 x 3

145 x 3

165 x 3

140 x 5

kroc rows

22.5 x 17 very poor today at these

overhead rope ext thingy

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

seated db shoulder press

35 x 9 9 8 8 8 up a couple of reps each set compared to last week


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

16/9/14

squat day

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 3

145 x 2 HELL YEAH NEW PB. ONLY MEANT TO DO ONE BUT HAD ENOUGH TO SQUEEZE OUT A SECOND


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

CONTINUED

good mornings

47.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

db side bends

35 x 8 8 10 10 9

leg ext

59 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

50 x 10 10

45 x 10

36 x 10 10 had to drop weight as my legs were knackered

leg press

86 x 10 10 10 10 10 PB another highest weight


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Bench day 17.9.14

lat pull

46 x 10 10 10 10 10

bench press

85 x 5

95 x 5

105 x 2

pendlay row

62.5 x 9 9 9 8 9

inc db bench

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

face pull

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope push down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope overhead tricep ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

19.9.14 ohp day

deadlift

137.5 x 5

155 x 3

172.5 x 2

ohp

50 x 5

55 x 3

62.5 x 2 PB

bb shrugs

60 x 11 11 11 11 11

seated db shoulder press

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead rope tricep ext

40 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

22.9.14

squats

92.5 x 9 7 6 3

good mornings

40 x 12 12 12 12 12

db sidebends

20 x 12 12 12 12 12

leg ext

55 x 12 12 12 12 12

leg curls

36 x 12 12 12 12 12

leg press

93 x 10 10 10 10 10 PB


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

24.9.14

bench

92.5 x 5 4 3 bit dissapointed thought id do better

60 x 8

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 12

pendlay rows

62.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc db benchpress

35 x 12 12 12 12 12

rope overhead tricep ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

lat pull

45 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

26.9.14

Ohp 45 x 7 6 5

40 x 7

Deadlift

92.5 x 8 8 8

Bb shrugs

60 x 12 12 12 12 12

Seated db shoulder press

35 x 9 8 8 8 8

Curls

30 x 9 9

25 x 8 9 9

Rope pull down

55 x 12 12 12 12 12

Lat pulldown

39x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

cycle 4, week 1. 29.9.14

working out am after school run. i usually do pm after work

squats

105 x 5

120 x 5

137.5 x 3 should be 5. i needed more power captain.

db sidebends

25 x 12 12 12 12 12

leg ext

45 x 12 12 12 12 12

leg press

100 x 10 10 10 10 10

hanging leg raise (not done these for a very long time)

8 8 8 7 6

leg curl

36 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

cycle 4, week 1

bench

75 x 5

87.5 x 5

100 x 3,2 couldnt rep 5 times. done 3 reset then another 2

60 x 8 just to finish off

db flys

35 x 10 11 11 11 12

rope overhead tri ext

45 x 12 12 12 12 12 (I can feel this killing my triceps)

pendaly rows

50 x 12 12 12 12 12

inc db bench press

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips

7 7 7 7 7


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

cycle 4, week 1 3.10.14

ohp

45 x 5

52.5 x 5

60 x 3 2 struggled to do 5 reps

deadlift

125 x 5

145 x 5

162.5 x 3 1 1 struggled again, felt really heavy although ive done more before

bb shrugs

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

lat raise

16 x 10 10 10 10 10 first time doing these. felt very hard.

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope push down

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead rope ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

Ive been off this week so been training early after breakfast. I usually train afternoons straight from work. Wondering if this could be why some lifts have been a real struggle this week.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

6.10.14

wendler 531 cycle 4 week 2

squat

112.5 x 3

130 x 3

145 x 3 YEP A NEW PB

good mornings

42.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

41 x 10 10 10 10 10

bb calf raises

60 x 10 10 10 10 10 never done these before


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

damn my legs are killing me today. feels like every muscle in my legs. Not good when im a postman haha.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

8.10.14 cycle 4 week 2

bench press

82.5 x 3

92.5 x 3

105 x 3

60 x 13

pendlay rows

65 x 9 9 9 9 9

dips

10 10 10 8 9

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc db press

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable tricep ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

i got a mate to spot for me on bench. never used one before. it felt easy doing 105 x 3 but i think its in the head.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

10.10.14 cycle 4 week 2

ohp

50 x 3

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 3

deadlift

135 x 3

152.5 x 3

172.5 x 3

dips

9 9 9 9 9

rope pull down

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

65 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

i really suck at the ohp. i find it so difficult.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

13.10.14 cycle 4 week 3

squat

120 x 5

137.5 x 3

152.5 x 1 HELL YEAH PB GO ME

db sidebends

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

bb calfraise

60 x 10 10 11 11 11

leg ext

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

107 x 10 10 8

80 x 10 10

had to drop weight to 80 just couldnt physically do anymore


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

nice squatting


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> nice squatting


thanks mate


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

15.10.14

bench

87.5 x5

100 x 3

110 x1 failed

db flyes

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc db bench press

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendlay row

65 x 9 9 9 9 9

kroc row

22.5 x 20

overhead cacle tri ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

17.10.14

deadlift

145 x 5

162.5 x 3

182.5 x1

ohp

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

67.5 x1 failed no chance

dips

10 10 10 10 10

rpd

65 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable tri ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

20.10.14 cycle 4 week 4 deload

squat

92.5 x 7 7 paused reps 5 5 5

db sidebends

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

hanging leg raise

7 6 6 6 5

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 11

leg curl

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

80 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

22.10.14 cycle 4 week 4 deload

bench

70 x 8

80 x 8

92.5 x 4 1

80 x 8

inc db bench

40 x 11 11 11 11 11

pendlay row

50 x 11 11 11 11 11

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope pull down

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable tri ext

45 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

24.10.14 cycle 4 week 4 deload

ohp

40 x 7

42.5 x 6

45 x 6

47.5 x 5

40 x 6

deadlift

100 x 5 5 5 5 5

lat pull

39 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips

7 8 8 8 8

rpd

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

60 x 12 12 12 12 2

overhead cable tri ext

45 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

cycle 5 week 1 27.10.14

squat

97.5 x5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5 struggled on these today but still done with correct form

60 x 5

db sidebends

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

bb calf raise

90 x 11 10 10 10 10 less weight next time

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 11

leg curl

41 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

86 x 10 10

80 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

cycle 5 week 1 29.10.14

bench press

72.5 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 3 2 struggled again today

72.5 x 6

db flyes

35 x 12 12 10 10 10

rope push down

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable tri ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc benchpress first time doing these

40 x 10 trying to find a good base to start from

50 x 10 10 10 10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

I notice you recently did the deload week , I am on my 5th wave / cycle of 5-3-1 and have skipped all the deload weeks so far (although the last deload week I had a week off).

I am unsure when to introduce them , have you always had them programmed in?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I downloaded a wender 531 spreadsheet. And filled in the info and the spreadsheet tells me what to lift. The deload is the fourth week in every cycle. but to be honest I got a little heavier than the deoad and do more reps. Have you got a journal going.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

cycle 5 week 1

OHP

42.5 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

42.5 x 5

bb shrugs

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

deadlift

132.5 x 5

152.5 x 5

172.5 x 1 1 1 1 1 couldnt rep 5 times in a row had about a mins rest between reps

dips

10 10 10 10 10

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

lat pull down

45 x 10 10 10 10 11


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How you finding wendler then. See you started with a ppl like I'm doing. Did you rate it?


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> I downloaded a wender 531 spreadsheet. And filled in the info and the spreadsheet tells me what to lift. The deload is the fourth week in every cycle. but to be honest I got a little heavier than the deoad and do more reps. Have you got a journal going.


Yeah I have the iOS app which does the same thing., so far I have avoided the deloads though. Got a journal going on here (you have even posted in it  )


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

sorry mate i must of posted but not subscribed


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> How you finding wendler then. See you started with a ppl like I'm doing. Did you rate it?


I thought it was ok but to be honest i didnt really know much about it. Then i started 5x5 stronglifts which was ok for a while until i hit my maxes. Then madcow and wendler. I like Wendler because i do the assistance work as well. I know your supposed go quite easy on the assistance but i try to go heavier each time or do more reps.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

17.10.14

deadlift

145 x 5

162.5 x 3

182.5 x 1

ohp

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

67.5 x 0 no chance

dips

10 10 10 10 10

rope push down

65 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

i suck at ohp 67.5 way too heavy


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

20.10.14 cycle 4 week 4 deload

squat

92.5 x 7 7

paused squats

92.5 x 5 5 5

db sidebends

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

hanging leg raise

7 6 6 6 5

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 11

leg curl

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

80 x 10 10 10 10 11


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

20.10.14 cycle 4 week 4 deload

bench

80 x 8

92.5 x 4 1

80 x 8

inc db benchpress

40 x 11 11 11 11 11

pendlay row

50 x 11 11 11 11 11

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope push down

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable ext

45 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

22.10.14 cycle 4 week 4 deload

ohp

40 x 7

42.5 x 6

47.5 x 5

40 x 6

deadlift

100 x 5 5 5 5 5

lat pulldown

39 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips 7 8 8 8 8

rope pushdown

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

60 x 12 12 12 12 12

overhead cable ext

45 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

27.10.14 cycle 5 week 1

squat

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5 found these very hard today. but still done with correct form

60 x 5

db sidebends

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

calf raise

90 x 11 10 10 10 10 less weight next time

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 11

leg curl

41 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

86 x 10 10

80 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

29.10.14 cycle 5 week 1

bench

72.5 x 5

85 x 5

95 x 3 2

72.5 x 6

db flyes

35 x 12 12 12 12 12

pendaly row

60 x 8 8 8 8 8

rope push down

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc bench

40 x 10

50 x 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

31.10.14 cycle 5 week 1

ohp

42.5 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

42.5 x 5

bb shrugs

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

deadlift

132.5 x 5

152.5 x 5

172.5 x 1 1 1 1 1

dips

10 10 10 10 10

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 11

lat pulldown

45 x 10 10 10 10 11


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

2.11.14 cycle 5 week 2

squat

105 x 3

120 x 3

137.5 x 3

60 x5

calf raise

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 11

leg curl

41 x 10 10 10 10 11

leg press

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

knee raises

15 15 15 15 15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

5.11.14 cycle 5 week 2

bench

77.5 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3

70 x9

pendaly row

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc db bench press

40 x 10 10 10 10 11

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope pushdown

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

cable crossover

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> 5.11.14 cycle 5 week 2
> 
> bench
> 
> ...


Good work fella


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Good work fella


thanks Rob


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

7.11.14 cycle 5 week 2

ohp

45 x 3

52.5 x 3

60 x 3

40 x 6

bb shrugs

85 x 10 10 10 10 10

deadlift

127.5 x 3

145 x 3

165 x 1 1 1 1 1

dips

10 10 10 10 10

lat pull

52 x 9 9 9

45 x 10 10

facepull

70 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

im off this so im going to gym after school run intead of work.

10.11.14 cycle 5 week 3

squat

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 3

145 x 1

60 x 5

good morning

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

bb calf raises

70 x 10 10 10 10 10

db side bends

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg ext

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curl

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

11.11.14

squeezed in extra day

just trying some different exercises

front squats damn these are awkard to do. never done them before.

40 x 10

45 x 6 5

40 x 5 5 6

clean and press ( i like these i will try to fit them in somewhere) never done them before

40 x 5

42.5 x 5

45 x 5

47.5 x 5

50 x 5

ez bar curl ( cough cough never done these before)

10 x 10

12.5 x 10

15 x 10

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

seated shoulder press (smiths machine) again never done these

40 x 10

45 x 10

50 x 8

55 x 7

60 x 6

65 x 5

lat raise

15 x 10 10 10 10 10

Kroc rows

22.5 x 20


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12.11.14 cycle 5 week 3

bench

85 x 5

95 x3

105 x 3

60 x 10

pendlay row

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc bench press smiths machine

60 x 6 6 8 7 8

cable crossover

50 x 10

60 x 10

50 x 10 10 10

dips 10 10 10 10 10

rope pull down

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable extension

45 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

I did front squats for a time ,struggled with mobility in my wrists when hooking my fingers under the bar ... Much preferred this to the arms crossed method.

How did you find them?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> I did front squats for a time ,struggled with mobility in my wrists when hooking my fingers under the bar ... Much preferred this to the arms crossed method.
> 
> How did you find them?


Bloody hard. With arms crossed i couldnt rest it properly on my chest, it kept rolling off and putting too much pressure on my shoulder. when using the hook grip it put alot of pressure on the wrists. I think my flexibility is really bad and I need to work on that. I ended up switching between the 2. Im still going to keep it going, maybe lower the weight down and practice on form.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

13\11\14

front squats

40 x 5

35 x 6 6 7 6

40 x 6 6

db seated shoulder press

25 x 10 10 10 10 10

ezbar curls

15 x 10

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 7

pull ups

5 4 4 3

lat raise

15 x 10 10 10 10 10

clean and press

40 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5 5 5

I was totally knackered by the end


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Good plan on lowering the weight , once it clicks you will be able to ramp the weight up


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

15.11.14 cycle 5 week 3

ohp

50 x 5

55 x 3

62.5 x 2 (1 extra)

50 x 4

bb shrugs

85 x 11 11 11 11 11

deadlift

137.5 x 5

155 x 3

172.5 x 1

lat pull

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

seated shoulder press Smith machne

40 x 8

50 x 7

55 x 7

60 x 7

65 x 6

facepull

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

Press ups. Just as a stretch at end

15 7 7


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

17.11.14 cycle 5 week 4 deload week

db sidebends

30 x 12 12 12 12 12

squats

50 x 5

60 x 5

85 x 6 5 5

good mornings

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

front squats

30 x 5 5 5 5 5

bb calf raises

80 x 12 12 12 12 12

knee raises

15 15 15 15 15


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice deadlift , how did it feel?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> Nice deadlift , how did it feel?


it felt quite hard but ive lifted more before. I went a bit light headed on the previous set and still felt a bit funny.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

19.11.14 cycle 5 week 4 deload make it up as i go along

bench

75 x 6 6 6 6 6

dips

8 8 8 8 8

rope pull down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendlay row

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc bench smith machine

50 x 10

55 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

70 x 7

overhead cable ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

21.11.14 cycle 5 week 4 deload make it up as i go along

ohp

27.5 x 10

32.5 x 10

40 x 10

bb shrugs

100 x 10 10 10 10 10

60 x 10

clean and press

40 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

deadlift

72.5 x 10

90 x 10

110 x 10

ez bar

15 x 10

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 7

lat raise

15 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

55 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

24.11

Cycle 6 week 1

Squat

102.5 X 5

117.5 X 5

132.5 X 5

65 X 5

Front squat

32.5 X 5 5 5 5 7

Landmine 180

40 X 8 8 8 7 7

Cable crunch

50 X 10

55 X 10

60 X 10

65 X 10

70 X 10

Good mornings

45 X 10 10 10 10 10

Calf raises

70 X 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

26.11

Cycle 6 week 1

Bench

75 X 5

85 X 5

97.5 X 7 (2 extra)

70 X 10

Dips

10 10 10 10 10

Penally row

60 X 10 10 10 10 10

Rope push down

60 X 10 10 10 10 10

Overhead cable ext

45 X 11 11 11 11 11

Inc bench

60 X 10 9 9 9 9


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

28.11 cycle 6 week 1

ohp

45 x 5

50 x 5

57.5 x 5

clean push/press

45 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

45 x 6

bb shrugs

105 x 10 10 10 10 10

lat pull

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

60 x 101 10 10 10 10

ezbar curls

15 x 10

17.5 x 10 10

15 x 10 10

deadlifts

130 x 5

150 x 5

160 x 5


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

in the shed today. A bit bored.

seated db shoulder press

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

db row

10 x 10

15 x 10

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

db flyes

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

db bench press

30 x 12 12 12 12 12

lat raise

10 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

31.11.14

cycle 6 week2

squats

110 x 3

125 x 3

140 x 3

70 x 6 6

front squat

40 x 7 7 7 7 5

db sidebends

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

sldl

50 x 5 5 5 5 6

calf raise

60 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

31.11.14

cycle 6 week 2

bench

80 x 3

92.5 x 3

102.5 x 6

80 x 7

70 x 6

60x 6

dips

8 8 8 my arms were completly knackered

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 11

inc bench

70 x7 6

60 x 8 8 9

cgbp

40 x 10 10

50 x 10 10 9

rope push down

60 x 10 10

55 x 10 10 10

overhead cable ext

40 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

5.12.14

cycle 6 week 2

ohp

47.5 x 3

55 x 3

62.5 x 3

bb shrugs

110 x 10

100 x 10

90 x 10 10 10

deadlift

130 x 3

150 x 3

167.5 x 1 1 1

clean press

40 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

50 x 5

facepull

50 x 12 12 12 12 12

overhead cable ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

db pullover

20 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

8.12.14

cycle 6 week 3

squats and assistance

squats

117.5 x 5

132.5 x 3

147.5 x 2 1 extra

62.5 x 6 6 6 6 paused squats explosive up

leg press

86 x 10

93 x 10

100 x 10

107 x 10

114 x 10

stiff leg deadlift

70 x 5

60 x 8 6 7 7

calf raises

80 x 12 12 12 12 12

cable crunch

75 x 12

80 x 11 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

10.12.14

cycle 6 week 3

bench press

85 x 5

97.5 x 3

wait for it

new PB 107.5 x 3 not 1, supposed to do 1 rep but felt really comfortable.

80 x 7 6

60 x 10

dips

8 8 8 8 8

pendlay row

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

cgbp

55 x 7 8 8 8 8

inc bench press

70 x 6 7 7 7 7

very very pleased with benching


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Boom - nice one on the bench PB


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> Boom - nice one on the bench PB


Cheers mate,

it felt good


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12.12.14

ohp and deadlift day

clean and press

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

62.5 x 5

40 x 5 5

deadlift (wait for it)

140 x 5

160 x 3

177.5 x 3 2 extra

200 x 1 ANOTHER PB never ever attempted it before. Previous was 185 x 1.

OHP

50 x 5

57.5 x 3

65 x 2 ANOTHER PB

bb shrugs

60 x 10

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

55 x 12 12 12 12 12

overhead cable extension

45 x 12 12 10 10 10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

nice on the Deadlift , what made you make the jump from 185?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

i struggled a few weeks on deadlift. so i reduced the weight increasments on my spreadsheet. my 531 spreadsheet shows me how much and how many reps. This week my main aim was 177.5 x 1 and someone else was watching me encouraging me etc. So i managed to do 3 reps and it felt quite easy. i thought sod it and went for 200. first attempt i couldnt quite lift it so i reset again and it worked.

When im in the gym im quite quiet and keep myself to myself. So it felt good being egged on.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> i struggled a few weeks on deadlift. so i reduced the weight increasments on my spreadsheet. my 531 spreadsheet shows me how much and how many reps. This week my main aim was 177.5 x 1 and someone else was watching me encouraging me etc. So i managed to do 3 reps and it felt quite easy. i thought sod it and went for 200. first attempt i couldnt quite lift it so i reset again and it worked.
> 
> When im in the gym im quite quiet and keep myself to myself. So it felt good being egged on.


I can relate to that, good effort 

I have recently switched my 5/3/1 spreadsheet to a better version, trouble is there are slight discrepancies with the weights but that's down to how they have been built slightly differently.

Do you have goals on each lift you are aiming for ?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I aim for PBs every third week.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I do quite a lot of assistance work as well


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> I aim for PBs every third week.


Rep pb's or actual 1RM pb's?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> Rep pb's or actual 1RM pb's?


i think its rep pbs and single pb couple weeks later.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

15.12.14 cycle 6 week 4

squat

62.5 x 8

77.5 x 7

95 x 6

60 x 5 paused

good morning

40 x 11 11 11 11 11

bb calf raises

85 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

goblet squats first time

20 x 10

25 x 10 10 10 10

db calf raises

40 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

17.12.14 cycle 6 week 4

bench

50 x 10 10 10

60 x 10 9 9

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 3

dips

8 8 8 8 4

pendlay row

65 x 10 10 10 10

60 x 10

inc db bench press

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope pull down

50 x 10 10 10

45 x 10 10

overhead cable ext

45 x 10 10

40 x 10 7

30 x 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

19.12.14 cycle 6 week 4

clean press

40 x 10 10 10 10 5

deadlift

120 x 3

140 x 3

160 x 3

db shrugs

45 x 12 12 12 12 12

seated db shoulder press

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

overhead cable ext

40 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

22.12.14 cycle 7 week 1

bb calf raise

80 x 10 10 10 10 10

squat

105 x 5

120 x 5

137.5 x 5

60 x 6 5

good morning

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

35 x 10 10 10

30 x 10 10

cable crunch

65 x 10

70 x 10 10 10 10

knee raise

15 15 15 15 15

leg ext

55 x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

27.12.14 cycle 7 week 1

db flyes

30x12 35x12 40x12 35x12 30x12

bench press

75x5 87.5x5 100x5 70x8 7 (paused)

dips

8 8 8 9 9

inc db bench press

30x10 35x10 40x12 35x10 30x10

db row

17.5x12 20x12 22.5x12 25x12 27.5x12

rope pull down

60x10 10 10 10 10

cable overhead ext

40x12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

29.12.14 cycle 7 week 1

deadlift

125x5 145x5 165x5 60x6,6 (paused)

pendlay row

50x10 10 10 10 10

ohp

45x5 52.5x5 60x4 40x6

seated db shoulder press

30x12 35x11 45x9 35x10 30x11

skull crushers

10x10 10 10 10 10

rope pull down

50x10 10 10 10 10

facepull

50x10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

30.12.14 cycle 7 week 2

bb calf raise

85x10 10 10 10 10

goblet squats

17.5x10 20x10 22.5x10 25x10 27.5x10

db sidebends

30x10 10 10 10 10

squats

112.5x3 130x3 145x3

leg ext

45x12 12 12 12 12

knee raise

15 15 15 15 15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

31.12.14 cycle7 week2

bench

82.5x3

92.5x3

105x4

80x6 paused

60x7 paused

db row

20x12

22.5x12

25x12

22.5x12

20x12

db flyes

35x12 12 12 12 12

inc db bench press

35x12

40x12

45x10

50x10

55x8

cable overhead ext

40x12 12 12 12 12

cable cross over

40x10

50x10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

2.1.15 cycle 7 week 2

ohp

50x3

57.5x3

62.5x3

40x8,6

bb shrugs

80x14

85x12

90x10

95x10

100x9

deadlifts

135x3

152.5x3

172.5 x 1,1,1

100x6,5

skull crushers

10x10 10 10 10 11

lat pull

39x10 10 10 10 10

seated db shoulder press

25x14

30x12

35x10

40x8

45x6


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

5\1\15 cycle 7 week 3

squat

120 x 5

137.5 x 3

152.5 x 1

100 x 5

60 x 5

bb calf raise

70 x 12 12 12 12 2

good mornings

42.5 x 10 10 10 10 10

goblet squats

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

leg ext

46 x 12 12 12 12 12

knee raises

15 15 15 15 15

db side bends

32.5 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

7/1/15 cycle 7 week 3

bench

87.5 x 5

100 x 3

110 x 1 yep pb

80 x 7

60 x 10

dips

10 10 10 10 10

inc db bench press

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

db flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

db row

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

22.5 x 10

20 x 10

overhead cable ext

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope push down

55 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

9/1/15 cycle 7 week 3

ohp

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

67.5 x 2

40 x 6 5

bb shrugs

90 x 10

95 x 10

100 x 10

95 x 10

90 x 10

deadlift

145 x 5

162.5 x 3

182.5 x 1

seated db shoulder press

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

skull crushers

15 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

pendlay row

62.5 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12/1/15 cycle 7 deload

squat

60 x 12

70 x 10

80 x 8

90 x 6

100 x 4

good mornings

45 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

25 x 12 12 12 12 12

leg ext

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg press

86 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg raise

12 12 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

14/1/15 cycle 7 deload

bench

85 x 5

90 x 5 4 3

60 x 10

dips

8 8 8 8 8

flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc db bench press

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

db row

22.5 x10

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

32.5 x 10

rpd

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

ohce

45 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

16/1/15 cycle 7 deload

ohp

40 x 7

45 x 6

50 x 5

45 x 5

40 x 5

db shrugs

65 x 12 12 12 12 12

deadlift

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 5 5 5

seated db shoulder press

30 x 12 12 12 12 12

fp

60 x 10 10 10 10 10

ohce

40 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice PB on the bench


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

19.1.15 cycle 8 week 1

Squats

107.5 x5

125 x 5

142.5 x 5

65 x 7 paused

seated bb calf raise

80 x 14 16

90 x 15

110 x 15 15

leg ext

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curl

41 x 10 10 10 10 10

stiff leg deadlift

30 x 10

40 x 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

30 x 12 12 12 12 12

knee raises

16 16 16 16 16


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

21.1.15 cycle 8 week 1

bench

85 x 5

95 x 5

102.5 x 5

80 x 7

70 x 8

60 x 7

dips

9 9 9 9 8

flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

inc dbbp

45 x 10 3

40 x 10 9

35 x 10

db rows

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

32.5 x 10

35 x 8

rope push down

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

cable overhead ext

40 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

25.1.15 cycle 8 week 1

ohp

47.5 x 5

55 x 5

62.5 x 3 2 short

45 x 5

40 x 5

db shrugs

70 x 12 12 12 12 12

lat pull down

45 x 10 10 10 10 8

seated db curls

25 x 8 8 8

20 x 8 9

seated db shoulder press

20 x 12

25 x 12

30 x 10 10 9

deadlift

127.5 x 5

147.5 x 5

167.5 x 1 1 1 1 1

facepull

60 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

26.1.15 cycle 8 week 2

squats

117.5 x 3

132.5 x 3

150 x 2 1 short

60 x 7 6 paused

sumo deadlift first time doing these

60 x 7

70 x 7

80 x 6 6

60 x 6

seated bb calf raise

70 x 11 15 15 15 15

leg ext

55 x 10 10 10 10 10

leg curls

41 x 10 10 10 10 10

db sidebends

20k plate x 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

28.1.15 cycle 8 week 2

bench

82.5 x 3

95 x 3

107.5 x 1 2 short

80 x 7

60 x 8

dips

10 10 10 9 9

inc dbbp

40 x 10 10 10 10 10

flyes

35 x 10 10 10 10 10

db row

30 x 10

25 x 10

22.5 x 10 10 10

rope pull down

55 x 10 10

50 x 10 10 10

cable overhead ext

45 x 10 10

40 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

30.1.15 cycle 8 week 2

ohp

52.5 x 3

57.5 x 3

65 x 2 1 short

50 x 5

40 x 7

bb shrugs

80 x 12

90 x 11

100 x 10

110 x 10

90 x 12

deadlift

147.5 x 3

167.5 x 3

177.5 x 0 missed all 3. it just felt so heavy

140 x 3

100 x 7

seated db shoulder press

30 x 10 10 10 10 10

seated db bicep curls

25 x 10 9 9 9 10

lat pull down

39 x 10 10 10 10 10

facepull

55 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

im going stop doing wendler 531 for a while and start a new routine called wild 20. you do your main compound first at a lighter weight about 50%.

You do sets of 5 5 5 10 10 10 20. if you manage 20 or more reps you up it 2.5k next time. if you miss it you keep it the same. after you do the usual assistance work.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

2.2.15 bench

bench

60k x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20. Last 20 were bloody hard. im not used to these high reps.

inc db bench press

40 x 11 11 11 11 11

cable cross over

50 x 10 10 10 10 10

dips

8 8 8 8 8

skull crushers

15 x 10 10 10 10 10

rope cable ext

40 x 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

3.2.15 deadlift

deadlift

82.5 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20

pendlay row

50 x 9 9 9 (straps on 10 10)

machine row new to this

64 x 10

59 x 10 10 10 10

seated cable row new to these

50 x 10

55 x 10

65 x 10

75 x 10

85 x 10

rope curl

25 x 10 10

30 x 10 10

35 x 10

seated db bicep curls

25 x 9 9 9 7 8


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

9.2.15 ohp

side lat raises

15 x 12 12 12 12

ohp

27.5 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20 bloody hard again

bent over flyes

15 x 12 12 12 12

seated arnold press

20 x 12 12 12

db shrugs

70 x 12 12 12 12

cable row to chest

55 x 12 12 12 12


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

How's your training going ?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

10.2.15 wild squats workout 1

squats 45k

5 5 5 10 10 10 20 damn 20 reps was hard

db stiff leg deadlift

50 x 8

45 x 10 10

seated bb calf raise

60 x 15

80 x 15

90 x 15 15

100 x 18

leg press

80 x 10

86 x 10

93 x 10

114 x 10

leg ext

59 x 10 10 10

leg curl

45 x 10 10 10

sumo deadlift i was totally knackered before doing these

80 x 6

70 x 8 8 6


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12.2.15 wild bench workout 2

bench

62.5 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20

inc db bench press

50 x 10 10 10

30 x 10

dips

7 8 8 7

cable crossover

50 x 10 10 10

skull crushers

15 x 10 10 10

rope push down

45 x 10 10 10 10

machine chest press

50 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

13.2.15 wild deadlift workout 2

deadlift

85 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20 damn these 20 reps are bloody hard

db rows

27.5 x 11 11 10

machine rows

59 x 10 10

54 x 10

seated cable rows

85 x 10

80 x 10 10

rope curls

30 x 10 10

35 x 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

16/2/15 wild ohp 2

machine shrugs

80 x 12

90 x 12

100 x 12

110 x 10

bb shrugs

80 x 10

85 x 10 9 9

cable front raise

10 x 8 10 10

15 x 6

lat raise

15 x 12 12 12 12

ohp

30 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 16 4 (failed to hit 20 reps gym was packed. if i did it first set i reckon id make it)

seated arnold press

25 x 12 12 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

17/2/15 wild squat 2

squat

47.5 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20

seated bb calf raise

85 x 15

100 x 15

110 x 15 16

sumo deadlifts

70 x 8 8 8

db stiff leg deadlift

40 x 10 10 10

leg curl

45 x 12 12 12

leg press

86 x 8

93 x 8

100 x 8

107 x 9

leg ext

59 x 11 11 11


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

19.2.15 bench workout 3

Db flyes

30 x 15 15 15

bench press

65 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 15+5 failed will keep same weight next time

dips

7 8 7 8

cable crossover

50 x 11 11 11 11

rope push down

50 x 10 10 10

Inc db bench

40 x 10 10 10

chest press

50 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

20.2.15 deadlift 3

deadlift

87.5 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20

db rows

25 x 12 12 12

machine rows

64 x 10

77 x 10

86 x 10

Lat pulldown

52 x 10 10

45 x 10

seated cable row

70 x 12

80 x 12

95 x 12

rope curl

35 x 11 11 11

seated db curls

20 x 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

24.2.15 ohp 3

ohp

30 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 18+2 fail

same weight next week

bb shrugs

85x12

95x12

100x10

70x15

lat raise

15 x 13 13 14

bent over flyes

15x10 10 10 10

seated arnold press

30x15 15 15

cable front raise

10x10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

25.2.15 squat 3

squat

50x5 5 5 10 10 10 20

add 2.5k next week

db stiff leg deadlift

45 x 12 12 12

bb calf raise seated

85x15

95x15

105x15

115x18

Leg ext

50x12 12 12

leg curl

45 x 11 11 12

leg press

80x10

86x10

93x10

100x10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

26.2.15 bench 4

bench

65x5 5

55x5 10 10 10 20

dips

9 9 9 9

cable crossovers

60x11 11 11

inc db bench

45x10 10 10

skull crusher

10x10 10 10

Just cant get on with these. My right elbow keeps flaring out even with an empty bar.

rope pull down

45x12 12 12

chest press

55x13 13 13


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

27.2.15 deadlift 4

deadlift

90x5 5 5 10 10 10 20

add 2.5k next time

seated cable row

95x12 12 12

machine row

77x10

86x10

91x10

db rows

27.5x12 12 12

lat pulldown

45x10

39x10 10

seated db curls

20x10 10 10 10

rope curls

35x10 10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

2.3.15 ohp

ohp

30 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20

bb shrug

100 x 12 12

90 x 12

80 x 12

lat raise

20 x 10 10 10

bent over fly

20 x 10 10 10

seated arnold press

35 x 9 10 10

cable front raise

10 x 15 15 15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

3.3.15 squat 4

squat

52.5 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20

leg press

73 x 15

80 x 15

86 x 15

134 x 9

bb calf raise

80 x 15

90 x 15

100 x 15

110 x 16

leg ext

45 x 10 10 10

db stiff leg deadlift

40 x 10 10 10

leg curl

41 x 13 13 13


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

5.3.15 bench 5

bench press

60 x 5 5 5 10 10 10 20

65x5 70x5 75x5 80x6

dips

15 12 9 5 (41)

chest press

64x12 68x12 73x12

rope pull down

50x11 11 11 11

cable crossovers

60x12 12 12

inc dbbp

45x10 10 10

db skull

16x10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

6.3.15 deadlift 5

deadlifts

92.5x5 5 5 10 10 10 20

db rows

27.5 x 12 12 12

machine rows

77x12 82x10 86x9

seated row

90x12 12 95x12

rope curls

30x10 10 10

seated db curls

20x10 10 10 11


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

9.3.15 ohp 5

smith machine shrugs

80x15 90x15 100x13 110x11

ohp

32.5x5 5 5 10 10 10 14+6

seated arnold press

35x11 11 11

lat raise

20x12 11 11

bent over flyes

20x12 12 12

front cable raise

15x10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

10.3.15 squat 5

squat

55x5 5 5 10 10 10 20

leg ext

50x13 13 13

leg curl

45x10 10 10

bb calf raise

90x15 100x15 110x15 120x18

db stiff leg deadlift

50x10 10 10

leg press

134x10 10 100x15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12.3.15 bench 6

bench press

62.5x5 5 5 10 10 10 20

70x5 80x5

dips

15 15 10 6(46) up 5 from last week

inc dbbp

45x11 11 11

cable crossover

60x13 13 13

db skull

20x10 10 15x12

rope pull down

45x14 14 14 14

machine chest press

68x13

77x10

85x9


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

13.3.15 deadlift 6

deadlift

95x5 5 5 10 10 10 18+2

db row

27.5x14 14 14

machine row

86x11

91x10

95x9

seated row

95x12 12 12

rope curls

30x12 12 12 12

seated db curls

20x11 11 12 12

wide grip pull ups

4 3 3


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Right then im back again. Basically i injured my shoulder/arm doing wide grip pull ups on my last entry. I felt someting on the second set but like a fool i tried to carry on. The next morning i couldnt move my arm and had lots of bruising on the outside and inside of arm and along chest. So ive rested for a few weeks. Ready to start again. Im also going back to 5/3/1 system again.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

7/4/15 squats cycle 1 week 1

goblet squats

22.5 x 12 12 12

leg ext

36 x 15 15 15

squats (I usually aim to do my main lifts first but the squat rack was busy for a while)

75 x 5

85 x 5

100 x 7

seated calf raise

70 x 15

80 x 15 15

90 x 24

leg curls

41 x 15

36 x 15 15

leg press

66 x 10

80 x 11 12

damn my legs aching before i even got out gym.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

8\4\15 bench press cycle 1 week 1

bench

60 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 9 done 4 extra reps

60 x 8

dips

8 8 8 7 6

inc dbbp

35 x 12

40 x 10 10

pec flyes

50 x 10 10 10

cable cross overs

40 x 12

50 x 12

60 x 8

40 x 12

close grip bench

40 x 11 10 10

rope pull down

40 x 12

45 x 12

50 x 12

40 x 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

10.4.15 ohp cycle 1 week 1

Ohp

30x5

35x5

40x9 (4 extra)

30x8

Bb shrug

80x12

90x12

100x12

80x12

Seated Arnold press

25x12

30x12

35x8

Lat raise

12x12

20x10,10

Bent over fly

20x15

24x15 cap form

20x10

Face pull

40x15

45x15

50x15

Cable front raise

10x12

15x10

15x10 crap form

10x10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

12.4.15 cycle 1 week 1 deadlift

deadlift

100x5

115x5

130x6 1 extra

pendlay row

60x5 5 5 5 8

db row

20x12

22.5x12

25x12

seated row

75x12

80x12

85x12

rope curl

20x12

25x12

30x12

35x12

seated dbbc

20x10 10 10 10

rope tricep ext

25x15

30x15

35x15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

13.4.15 cycle 1 week2 squat

squat

80x3

95x3

105x6 3 extra

80x5

front squat

35x8 8 8

calf raise

80x15

90x15

100x15

110x18

leg curl

41x13 13 13

leg ext

41x12 12 12

leg press

73x12

80x12

86x14


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

14.4.15 cycle 1 week 2 bench

bench

65x3

75x3

80x8 extra 5

65x9

cable crossover

50x12 12 10

inc dbbp

40x12 12 10

dips

6 7 7 7 6

pec flyes

50x12 12 12

rope pull down

45x12

50x12

55x12

45x10

cgbp smiths

40x10 10 10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

16.4.15 cycle 1 week 2 ohp

ohp

35x5

40x5

45x8 extra 3

35x7

bb shrug

80x12

85x12

90x12

80x12

seated arnold press

30x12 12

35x10

lat raise

10x15

16x12 12

bent over fly

10x15

16x15

20x12

front cable raise

10x12 12

15x10

10x12

facepull

45x15

50x15

55x15


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

17.4.15 cycle 1 week 2 deadlift

deadlift

105x3

120x3

135x6 extra 3

pendlay row

62.5x5 5 5 5 8

db row

22.5x12

25x12

27.5x12

seated row

80x12

85x12

90x12

rope curl

25x12

30x12

35x12

25x12

seated dbbc

24x10 10 9 9

overhead cable ext

30x15

35x15

40x12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

20.4.15 cycle 1 week 3 squat

squats

90x5

100x3

110x5 extra 4

100x4

calf raise

90x15

10015

110x15

120x15

leg curl

45x11 11 11

leg ext

45x12 12 13

leg press

80x12

86x12

93x12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

23.4.15 cycle 1 week 3 ohp

ohp

35x5

40x3

45x7 extra 6

35x10

bb shrug

90x12

100x12

110x12

90x12

seated arnold press

30x12

35x11 10

lat raise

16x12 11 11

bentover flyes

16x15 15 15

cable front raise

10x12 12 12

facepull

50x15

55x15

60x12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

24.4.15 cycle 1 week 3 deadlift

deadlift

115x5

130x3

145x3 2 extra

115x5

pendlay row

65x5 5 5 5 6

db row

25x12

27.5x12

30x10

seated row

85x12

90x12

95x12

seated db bicep curl

24x12 12 11

ezbar curl

12.5x10

15x10

17.5x9

overhead cable ext

35x15

40x12

45x10


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

27.4.15 cycle 2 week 1 squats

squat

80x5

90x5

105x6 1 extra

80x5

calf raises

100x15

110x15

120x15

130x15

leg curls

45x12 12 11

leg ext

50x12 12 12

leg press

86x12

93x12

100x12

clean and press

40x10 8 6


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

29.4.15 cycle 2 week 1

bench

60x5

70x5

77.5x12

60x12

dips

8 8 8 8 7

inc db bench press

45x11 11 11

smith machine cgbp

42.5x10 10 10

dec db flyes

30x12 12 12

cable crossovers

60x 12 12 10

50x10

rope push down

50x12 12 12


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

You still running 531 bud?


----------

